# Deere 1986 950 alternator wiring



## Moushey1 (May 22, 2017)

Hello!
I'm new here. I searched this forum along with its uploaded manuals for a wiring diagram for our tractor's alternator and starter. I found some very helpful diagrams! Thank you!!! 
Here's were I need help if anyone is able:
We are trying to re-wire up the alternator (critters chewed on the wiring harness) but are stuck.
Does anyone out there own a 950 John Deere that also doesn't mind taking a photo of the way the alternator and starter are wired up. The wiring diagrams I found on this site are great, but I'd really be helped to see a close up picture of how it's wired.
Or if anyone knows of a different way for me to find the info I need I sure would appreciate any help!
Thanks for taking the time to read this!


----------



## Rock_knocker (Apr 12, 2017)

I forgot my camera. I'll take photos tomorrow


----------



## Moushey1 (May 22, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## Rock_knocker (Apr 12, 2017)

Hope these help a little



Attachment one is an annointed photograph of the rear of the alternator. In this view, the lowest left hand stud E returns to ground as per the wiring diagram. The molded plug NF runs to the voltage regulator accessed via the panel under the dash. The two large white wires on Lug A run to the center post of the keyed ignition switch, and to the post on the starter where the battery cable hooks up. Since both White Wires A come from the same source, they could attach to each other at different locations from that shown in the photograph, as long as one is hooked to Lug A.

The labeling referenced above are from the wiring diagram (Attachment 3)

Attachment two shows the starter, with the large red cable from the battery and one White Wire A attaching on the same lug. This allows the battery to be charged thru A.



It should be noted that a common ailment these tractors show is old and corroded conductors and connectors failing to carry enough current and/or voltage to slam the starter solenoid shut. The common fix is a relay feeding the solenoid from the starter batt lug and controlled by the existing ignition wire. I have not needed to do this.


----------



## Moushey1 (May 22, 2017)

Thanks so much for helping us out with our wiring problem! I sure do appreciate your time! Now, let's see if we can get it to work.


----------



## Moushey1 (May 22, 2017)

Thank you again Rock_knocker!
The "repair brigade" (dad and hubby) would love a shot that includes both the alternator and the starter in the same picture. Their main question is 'how are they connected or wired to each other?' They think a photo of that section of your engine might answer their questions.
If you don't have time we totally understand, we are thankful for the photos and explanations you've already taken the time to post!


----------



## Rock_knocker (Apr 12, 2017)

Moushey1 said:


> Thank you again Rock_knocker!
> The "repair brigade" (dad and hubby) would love a shot that includes both the alternator and the starter in the same picture. Their main question is 'how are they connected or wired to each other?' They think a photo of that section of your engine might answer their questions.


I actually would have thought that my annointed photograph and explanation would have done it, as would the supplied wiring diagram. Never the less, while it is impossible to get a clear photo of both because of the FEL and other junk, I hope this crude composite does the job.

Again, the wires from the large lug "A" go to two places:
1) The center location of the ignition switch, and
2) The lug for the battery cable on the starter


----------



## Rock_knocker (Apr 12, 2017)

The red battery cable is merely routed near the alternator, it is not connected to the alternator except thru white wire A at the starter lug


----------



## Moushey1 (May 22, 2017)

So many thanks, Rock_knocker!!! You have been a huge help!
As the guys went through all of the wiring diagrams and your very helpful pictures and explanations, they still couldn't figure out what they were missing. Then, upon deeper investigation, they realized that the battery was put in backwards...this could be causing the problem they agreed (and so did the alternator repair shop guy). Then they scratched their heads and said, "how did this happen?" 
So the repair brigade will put back in the freshly re-repaired alternator, again. This time however the battery cables will be hooked up right, so it should work. I will give an update when they complete their tinkering today.


----------



## Rock_knocker (Apr 12, 2017)

If they killed the voltage regulator, Hoye sells them on line, and I'm sure the dealer on Bickford could get one, although it would be pricier.


----------



## lt950 (Mar 29, 2020)

John Deere 950 not charging. Found yellow wire from voltage regulator had been cut at ignition switch by po. Could this prevent charging?


----------



## Dimondaigle (Dec 15, 2020)

Can someone tell me where this red wire that is loose hook up to on a John Deere 850 tractor


----------

